# 2016 Nissan Maxima Fully Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan has dropped a pair of new photos showing off the 2016 Maxima. *
> 
> The car was initially revealed during the brand’s 2015 Super Bowl commercial but the short spot offered only a passing glance of the Maxima. Now we have a full view from the front and rear thanks to new photos.
> 
> Details on the car are still in the dark, though all will be revealed at the 2015 New York Auto Show when the new Maxima makes its official debut in April.


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Maxima Fully Revealed at AutoGuide.com.


----------

